# Laptop MSI EX630X



## avenger21 (Nov 14, 2010)

So i overcloked my AMD AthlonX2 QL62 HT bus from 200 to 230 and now the frequency is from 2000 MHz to 2299.9 MHZ (overclock 15%) says everest.
The nvidia 9400 M Core Clock from 200 to 230 and Memory Clock from 400 to 420. 

All its fine right now, temperatures are the same, (very high) :smile: so how much more can i safely go up with these numbers?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Ocing a laptop is a very idea. Overheating is a major cause for premature laptop failure. There is no such thing as a "safe" over clock either. It will always have risks and shorten the lifespan of the pc, laptops are more at risk of failure due to its inability to effectively cool itself at even stock speeds. My suggestion would be to revert back to stock settings and leave them alone before you cause any permanent damage.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ditto! ^


----------

